# Superlux ECM 999 calibration file



## Dacian_Foca

Hello, 

Has anyone used Superlux ECM 999 condenser mic for measurements ?
I am interested in the calibration file for this model.
If there is no calibration file available, can I calibrate it myself?

Have great day,
Dacian Foca


----------



## follesis

up

too interesting


----------



## danger89

me2! considering buying this mic instead of the ECM8000 :smile:


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Dacian_Foca said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone used Superlux ECM 999 condenser mic for measurements ?
> I am interested in the calibration file for this model.
> If there is no calibration file available, can I calibrate it myself?
> 
> Have great day,
> Dacian Foca


Wow. I have one and, at one time, I had a calibration file for it but that was many years (and many computers) ago. I will look for it when I get back to NYC on Monday but I am not optimistic.

Kal


----------



## snarf

double


----------



## snarf

I have a Superlux ECM999 calibration file. Copy enclosed dataset (here under) to a text editor save as .txt file.
Calibartion file is based on the enclosed A4 (frequency picture) thats in your Superlux ECM999 box. Must say i barely hear any difference between using the calibration file or not. Atleast we can say that it looks like the frequency found on the A4 is correct for any produced ECM999.



20.51 -0.57
22.59 -0.34
24.65 0.13
28.85 0.57
30.82 0.61
32.80 0.70
34.97 0.70
37.29 0.70
39.76 0.70
42.40 0.70
45.20 0.70
48.20 0.63
51.39 0.48
54.79 0.70
58.42 0.70
62.29 0.70
66.42 0.70
70.82 0.70
75.51 0.70
80.51 0.70
85.85 0.70
91.530 0.70
104.06 0.63
110.95 0.70
118.30 0.70
126.14 0.70
134.49 0.70
143.40 0.70
152.90 0.70
163.03 0.70
173.83 0.70
185.34 0.70
210.71 0.70
224.67 0.70
239.55 0.70
255.42 0.70
272.34 0.70
290.38 0.70
309.61 0.70
330.12 0.70
351.99 0.70
375.30 0.70
400.16 0.70
426.67 0.70
454.93 0.70
483.66 0.63
517.20 0.61
551.46 0.70
587.99 0.70
626.94 0.70
668.46 0.70
712.74 0.70
759.95 0.70
810.29 0.70
863.97 0.70
921.20 0.70
975.79 0.61
1047.28 0.67
1116.65 0.70
1190.62 0.70
1269.48 0.70
1353.57 0.70
1443.23 0.70
1538.83 0.70
1640.77 0.70
1749.45 0.70
1865.33 0.70
2120.64 0.70
2261.11 0.70
2410.88 0.70
2570.58 0.67
2728.89 0.69
2946.85 1.05
3136.04 1.74
3420.68 1.39
3630.29 1.03
3888.85 1.00
4149.14 1.35
4429.71 1.76
4716.72 1.54
5078.34 0.97
5369.58 1.40
5774.43 1.18
6153.34 1.27
6508.86 1.89
6975.17 1.52
7402.59 1.02
7956.60 0.60
8469.92 1.74
9097.02 1.50
9764.87 1.09
10296.98 1.65
11251.24 1.24
11857.44 1.34
12776.26 1.52
13386.34 1.72
14477.94 1.43
15430.71 1.02
16132.23 1.02


----------



## fliptyck

snarf said:


> I have a Superlux ECM999 calibration file. Copy enclosed dataset (here under) to a text editor save as .txt file.
> Calibartion file is based on the enclosed A4 (frequency picture) thats in your Superlux ECM999 box. Most say i barly hear any difference between using the calibration file or not. Atleast we can say that it looks like the frequency found on the A4 is correct for any produced ECM999.
> 
> 
> 
> 20.51 -0.57
> 22.59 -0.34
> 24.65 0.13
> 28.85 0.57
> 30.82 0.61
> 32.80 0.70
> 34.97 0.70
> 37.29 0.70
> 39.76 0.70
> 42.40 0.70
> 45.20 0.70
> 48.20 0.63
> 51.39 0.48
> 54.79 0.70
> 58.42 0.70
> 62.29 0.70
> 66.42 0.70
> 70.82 0.70
> 75.51 0.70
> 80.51 0.70
> 85.85 0.70
> 91.530 0.70
> 104.06 0.63
> 110.95 0.70
> 118.30 0.70
> 126.14 0.70
> 134.49 0.70
> 143.40 0.70
> 152.90 0.70
> 163.03 0.70
> 173.83 0.70
> 185.34 0.70
> 210.71 0.70
> 224.67 0.70
> 239.55 0.70
> 255.42 0.70
> 272.34 0.70
> 290.38 0.70
> 309.61 0.70
> 330.12 0.70
> 351.99 0.70
> 375.30 0.70
> 400.16 0.70
> 426.67 0.70
> 454.93 0.70
> 483.66 0.63
> 517.20 0.61
> 551.46 0.70
> 587.99 0.70
> 626.94 0.70
> 668.46 0.70
> 712.74 0.70
> 759.95 0.70
> 810.29 0.70
> 863.97 0.70
> 921.20 0.70
> 975.79 0.61
> 1047.28 0.67
> 1116.65 0.70
> 1190.62 0.70
> 1269.48 0.70
> 1353.57 0.70
> 1443.23 0.70
> 1538.83 0.70
> 1640.77 0.70
> 1749.45 0.70
> 1865.33 0.70
> 2120.64 0.70
> 2261.11 0.70
> 2410.88 0.70
> 2570.58 0.67
> 2728.89 0.69
> 2946.85 1.05
> 3136.04 1.74
> 3420.68 1.39
> 3630.29 1.03
> 3888.85 1.00
> 4149.14 1.35
> 4429.71 1.76
> 4716.72 1.54
> 5078.34 0.97
> 5369.58 1.40
> 5774.43 1.18
> 6153.34 1.27
> 6508.86 1.89
> 6975.17 1.52
> 7402.59 1.02
> 7956.60 0.60
> 8469.92 1.74
> 9097.02 1.50
> 9764.87 1.09
> 10296.98 1.65
> 11251.24 1.24
> 11857.44 1.34
> 12776.26 1.52
> 13386.34 1.72
> 14477.94 1.43
> 15430.71 1.02
> 16132.23 1.02


Hallo, where is rest of frequencies? 16Khz-20Khz?


----------



## snarf2304

Have a look at the picture no data/correction is needed from 16.000 Hz an on. Do know making use of a calibration file does not make a lot of sence. After some time it has to be re--calibrated again. So the old measurements are not valide anymore. Basicly because of that i never active used the file. I did a comparison the graphs looks almost the same an i realy could not hear any difference.


----------

